# Sig request



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im looking for some1 to create me a sig please
for free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








im lookin for it to have a white background with siloetes of the Reservoir Dogs on the left side, except i dont want Mr Blonde to be a siloet, i want him to be shown properly
And on the left side id like it to say Mr Blonde 88 please, in the same or similar font

This would soooo badly be appriciated
Credit will be given ofcourse

if you could use this image for the siloutes too please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reservoir Dogs pick


----------



## Samutz (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a bit embarassed to ask, because I've never seen the movie, but which one is Mr. Blonde?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

*shocked face*
omg, missing out or wat!

Mr Blonde is the one in my avatar, far left on the pick


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 6, 2007)

Samutz... see the movie... awesome flick... holy crap...
(I _wanna_ be Mr. Pink!)
mr_blonde_88.. I would be happy to do your sig...
..I know how crazy you get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously awesome movie.. there I said it again.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 6 2007 said:


> mr_blonde_88.. I would be happy to do your sig...
> ..I know how crazy you get.




haha, i have a razor in hand as you type...

but if you could make one that'd b the awesomest


----------



## Samutz (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's the first one I made. I was gonna make some variations, but mthrnite can probably come up with something better. My graphic design skills usually aren't very good.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

dude, i have to say, that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing

and the blood bit!
thats the shit


now go watch the film


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

why wont IE let my right click & save?

had to use Flock


----------



## Samutz (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe it was trying to save the imageshack link?
I dunno. I practically never use IE.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe, but it doesnt matter now

cus i have an awesome sig

cheerss Samutz, u rock


----------



## Samutz (Jan 6, 2007)

lol
You're welcome.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 6, 2007)

ahhhggghhhh... Samutz cut my f-ng ear off!!!




oh well, day late, dollar short.
Samutz's looks better IMO, but I made this so I'll plop it down.









edit:
I know the aliasing sucks, but I wasn't finished with it... and my controller's messed up... and the dog nudged my arm right when I was about to do a power-up...


----------



## Artik2 (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't watch that... movie?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Artik2 @ Jan 13 2007 said:


> I didn't watch that... movie?


Great flick, if you're old enough...
..and ok with a little.. uh..  blood...
..and don't have homicidal tendencies...
..and don't know where I live if you do.


----------

